
I reimplemented tj/co in 15 lines of code - huydotnet
https://gist.github.com/huytd/ae44fa2f83fc797b8f12da527ac1516c
======
julbaxter
Most tj/co code is to support these yieldables: \- promises \- thunks
(functions) \- array (parallel execution) \- objects (parallel execution) \-
generators (delegation) \- generator functions (delegation) (see
[https://github.com/tj/co#yieldables](https://github.com/tj/co#yieldables))

Have your library the same support?

~~~
huydotnet
no, it's just a simple snippet and only support promises :D

